# Reason a lot pros choose cylindrical over spherical goggles?



## Xan (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey everyone, I’m in the market to buy some new goggles. I’ve tried both the new Oakley and Smith goggles and they were great. My question is basically does anyone know why most professional boarders I see seem to wear cylindrical goggles over the more expensive spherical ones? Of all the ones sponsored by Oakley, a majority of them are using the Line Miners over something like the Airbrake or Flight Deck


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Pros wear what they're paid to wear. I have Flight Decks and Line Miners and they're both awesome, no noticeable difference on the hill and prizm lenses rock.

Line Miners are cheaper so I'll get those from now on.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Xan said:


> Hey everyone, I’m in the market to buy some new goggles. I’ve tried both the new Oakley and Smith goggles and they were great. My question is basically does anyone know why most professional boarders I see seem to wear cylindrical goggles over the more expensive spherical ones? Of all the ones sponsored by Oakley, a majority of them are using the Line Miners over something like the Airbrake or Flight Deck


Same reason they have the stickers all over everything.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

For the Steeze. 

A lot of people just prefer the look of the Oakley Line Miners, myself included. I was told one of the reasons Oakley came out with the Fall Line was because their pros liked the look for the Line Miners, but you can't have your pros pushing one of your lower price point goggles... Thus the cylindrical Fall Line at a higher price point. But personally I find a better fit and field of vision from Line Miners vs Fall Line.


You will not notice the difference in a Cylindrical vs Spherical lens unless you already have superhuman vision in the first place. First of all buy what fits your face and helmet well, then buy that frame with lens tints that meet your needs, and third buy what you prefer the look of.


----------

